# Football Great, Reggie White, has Passed away!!!



## Guro Harold (Dec 26, 2004)

http://espn.go.com/classic/obit/s/2004/1226/1953400.html?CMP=OTC-DT9705204233


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 26, 2004)

*.*

*  RIP*


*   :asian: *


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 26, 2004)

.


----------



## Mace (Dec 29, 2004)

.


----------



## The Kai (Dec 29, 2004)

As a Wisconsin 'er Reggie White was a tremondous influence on the Green bay Packers and seemed to be a Good person.  Controversy the Packer general manager order flags at Lambeau field flown at 1/2 mast

Problems
1.) Mr White was not a veteran, while a great football player, there is a difference between being paid millions to play a game and laying your life on the line for your country.
2.) 1/2 mast takes a gov't order, the packer GM should not have that kind of power

Vets out there what do you think?
Todd


----------



## Bammx2 (Dec 30, 2004)

.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 30, 2004)

The "Minister of Defence". 

I still haven't heard what they are saying was the cause, anyoen know yet?

7sm


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 30, 2004)

Apparently, it was heart failure.


----------



## The Kai (Dec 30, 2004)

He had a problem wuth sleep apenea


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 30, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> He had a problem wuth sleep apenea


You're correct also.

Here is one account which states both causes so far, but no one will know for sure until the autopsy is completed: http://www.news14charlotte.com/content/local_news/mecklenburg/?ArID=82741&SecID=3.

Much condolensces to his family and children.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 30, 2004)

. :asian:


----------

